# Fresh Find 1954 schwinn Red Phantom Original paint



## npence (Aug 28, 2011)

I never thought I would ever find or buy a schwinn Phantom but fell in love with this Original paint 1954 deluxe schwinn Phantom. I would give it a good 81/2 to 9 out of 10. only missing acouple of things to make it back to stock.


----------



## npence (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## npence (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## bobcycles (Aug 28, 2011)

*phantom*

nice !  Saw that on ebay a while back, seller killed the auction for local cash buyer at 12.  was that you?  nice bike, tried to buy it, oh well good to see it's alive and well in the hobby.  if you decide to sell it, give me a holler.  If you need an original taillight for it, let me know


----------



## npence (Aug 28, 2011)

That wasnt this bike on Feebay I bought this off a guy that got it from a none collector so It is new to the hobby. I would like to see your original tail light and a price you can email me at pen300805@yahoo.com.  and if you want you can make me an offer on the bike I might decide to sell if the price is right. Thanks


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 28, 2011)

*How did mine get so orange?*

My Red Phantom looks totally different in color.....Orangish really... Tank and light are red oxide primer too....


----------



## npence (Aug 28, 2011)

I would say yours has been out in the sun a lot I had a schwinn tornado that started life red and ended up that burnt orange color something with the red paint back then just faded a lot out in the sun.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I believe your bike is a '53 or earlier that had the solid red paint whereas Nate's appears to be the opalescent red used from '54 on. If you look at some original Black Phantoms you will notice hte paint is usually orange red in color due to fading. v/r Shawn







Larmo63 said:


> My Red Phantom looks totally different in color.....Orangish really... Tank and light are red oxide primer too....


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Any comments on value?*

What is fair market value opinions on my rider Red Phantom? Seat is restored, stamped, very nicely....OG Typhoon blackwalls.....


----------



## Schweirdo (Aug 31, 2011)

an uneducated guess at pricing would be from $300-600.


----------

